# Chase



## Gene Plantz (Dec 31, 1999)

for those watching CHASE (NBC), you need to manually record the episode on Wednesday Jan. 19 because it was previously preempted by the President and Tivo thinks it was previously recorded.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

My SP is still picking up Wednesday's ep as new (Narco, Part 1).


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Set to record on my S2 box as well


----------



## StacieH (Jan 2, 2009)

We had to set it up manually on our HTPC.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

It will depend on whether your TiVo got the last-minute adjustment when it was preempted last week. Mine didn't.


----------



## Syzygy (Aug 17, 2000)

My Chase SL (on an HR24) is working too, no problem.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

The last 5 episodes of Chase will be shown on Saturdays starting on April 23rd.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

Is it officially canceled? I dig this show


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

scottjf8 said:


> Is it officially canceled? I dig this show


They're burning off the unaired episodes on Saturday nights. I'm guessing the odds of renewal are not overwhelming...


----------



## msdonnelly (Apr 3, 2004)

If you do want to record Chase check your season pass for next Saturday, April 30. For some reason my HD thinks it's a repeat episode.


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Apr 25, 2011)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> They're burning off the unaired episodes on Saturday nights. I'm guessing the odds of renewal are not overwhelming...


Well that sucks. Seems like there's just total crap on TV these days and when we do find something we enjoy, they cancel it.

Anyone remember "Damages" that was on FX? - Loved it, great writing, Glenn Close was perfectly cast. The final season, already in the can, got cancelled then at the last minute DirecTV bought it. No it wasn't worth subscribing to D* to get it, but we were sure pissed. Waiting now for the final season to become available on DVD. Grrr...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Cap'n Preshoot said:


> Anyone remember "Damages" that was on FX? - Loved it, great writing, Glenn Close was perfectly cast. The final season, already in the can, got cancelled then at the last minute DirecTV bought it.


I don't think that's what happened. FX didn't renew the show, then DirecTV made a deal with the producers to do Seasons 4 & 5. Season 4 wasn't in production at the time (in fact, Season 3 was still airing when the DirecTV rumors started).


----------

